# "I am self-employed and my income has dried up, how do I get social welfare?"



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2020)

The Department has introduced a special Covid-19 Unemployment Emergency Payment which self-employed people can apply for.

It is €203 per week.

It lasts for 6 weeks.

You fill in this one page form.



			https://assets.gov.ie/71472/a026043e90cc4d03bdfb1f3a58f3d7af.pdf
		


Then drop it into your local Intreo Centre or post it to Freepost PO Box 12896 , Dublin 1

And when it is processed, they will start paying it directly into you bank account.  Check your bank account as they will start paying you before they actually formally notify you.

It is very simple. It really is just providing them with your bank account details so that they can pay you.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2020)

*What are the qualifying criteria? *
There don't seem to be any.

You just declare that you are not being paid by your employer at the moment.

*My spouse still has a good job and income *
That does not seem to be a factor. If you have lost your income, you will get this emergency payment. 

*This form asks for my employer name and address. Are you sure that this is the right form for the self-employed*
Yes, it's a badly designed form.  It should have allowed for the self-employed. Just write Self-employed in this box.

From the Guide: " The payment is available to all employees and the self-employed who have lost employment due to the pandemic.
You will get a payment of €203 per week for up to 6 weeks (as applicable)."

*I don't expect my business to recover from this, what should I do? *
You will have 6 weeks of this emergency payment.

After that you can apply for Jobseekers - see below


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2020)

What happens after 6 weeks when this emergency payment finishes? 

2. If you are self-employed and your business has closed, you can apply for
Jobseeker’s Beneﬁ t (self-employed); • You need a UP1B JBSE – Jobseeker’s Self Employed Applicati on Form.

The best way to do this is online.


----------



## Slim (18 Mar 2020)

Does the requirement for 156 class S prsi contributions still apply?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2020)

no.


----------



## Slim (18 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> no.


Thanks Brendan.


----------



## Broadcaster (30 Mar 2020)

Slim said:


> Does the requirement for 156 class S prsi contributions still apply?


No but you must be between 18 yrs  and 66yrs old. The question then arises what does the self employed person over 66 receive if their business goes to the wall assuming they don't qualify already for oap


----------



## Broadcaster (30 Mar 2020)

Broadcaster said:


> you must be between 18 yrs  and 66yrs old. The question then arises what does the self employed person over 66 receive if their business goes to the wall assuming they don't qualify already for oap


*Rules for Jobseeker's Benefit (Self-Employed)*
To qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit (Self-Employed) you must:


Be aged between 18 and 66 
No longer be self-employed. You must have lost your self-employment involuntarily and not because of a temporary shutdown or seasonal closure.
Be unemployed (you can work as an employee for up to 3 days each week)
Be capable of work
Be available for and genuinely seeking full-time work 
Have enough social insurance (PRSI) contributions 
You can read more about the conditions for getting a jobseeker's payment and about the employment services that the DEASP offers to jobseekers.


----------

